# C'mere Deer



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

just want to get a few peoples opinions that have used the stuff. did it work, kinda, or not at all. thanks- Evenson


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Right now there are too many crops in the fields and acornes falling off the trees to have deer consider alternatives. Later on in the Fall when the food is less plentifull that stuff will work better. I haven't tried that brand, but it wouldn't hurt to put some out now. The deer may not stop to eat it, but they will remember it's there and come back later.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Hank Parker hunts with an Canadian Outfitter friend of mine. He has left a ton of this stuff at the Outfitters. Its a joke and a waste of money.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah right, dc. This stuff is the real deal. I have put it out and the deer prefer that over the 2 plum trees and 1 apple tree that are within 25 yards of my stand. If you havent tried it, you wouldnt know. Keep being a skeptic. If you have tried it, you know what I am talking about. Its a great attractant.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have been using it since opening of bow season..........I have not experienced it as a great attractant, or even a so-so attractant, but then again there is still a ton of food available to them yet. It does not spook them by any means, but, I have not had it bring deer in to the stuff either....


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

How bout try hunting without a bait pile


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

hey bretts......who said anything about hunting over a bait pile? I must have missed it, because I don't see anywhere on this post that someone mentioned hunting over a bait pile! what difference would it make anyway? if you can't give an answer to someones question, don't post.

I have been using the stuff and spraying it on everything out there, trees, grass, alfalfa and put out some powder too. no deer have stopped to eat it or even stop long enough to make it look like they are even giving it any serious thought. The powder pile is still there.....and for you skeptics out there.......there are 15-20 deer in the alfalfa field every night....they just walk right by the stuff....for 20 days now....they don't have an interest in it yet........that may change when food sources become more scarce.......but for now they could care less if it is there or not........


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

The c'mere deer is an "attractant" as is doe urine or buck urine. Its the smell that drives them nuts, not the taste.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

i disagree........i don't think it is attracting them one bit......and according to the manufactures advertisements and Hank Parkers endorsement......they are supposed to devour the stuff.......personally....i don't see it doing either of them..........attracting deer or having them devour the stuff..........i just don't see it working in any way......and i have tried it around natural food sources, in the trees, CRP and trails to and from bedding and food sources........just doesn't seem to do much for me in the way of attracting deer.............i wouldn't recommend the stuff as i have not seen any postiive results, but, i also need to add that i have not seen any negative results either......it sure doesn't scare them away either.........just think there are better products out there than this stuff........


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I just don't buy into that stuff. Hank Parker is just in it to make a buck. Some of the things that get pushed as a "great" product these days just make me laugh ex. Deerview mirror...haha In my opinion it's just some more sh$t to drag into the woods. Don't get me wrong some things that have been made in the past few years are great...but where do you draw the line with some of these products?


----------



## MikeCF (Oct 27, 2006)

This stuff is garbage and I have proof. I have video of a pile of corn and a pile of c'mere deer side by side. The deer actually step in the pile of c'mere deer to eat the plain corn. I know a lot of people all over the county that have tried this gimmick and they have gotten the same results. C'mere deer is garbage and Hank Parker has lost a ton of credibilty in my eyes endorsing this stuff. People believe me, don't waste your time with this gimmick


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Ive learned they dont like it on corn. But i did set up my unlces trail cam and i just dumped about 1 cup of it on the ground and a few apples around it and they dug down in the ground to it .I did put it on corn and sunflowers and they didnt like that so much apples they just lick it off so Id try that and see if that gives you a little better success.
Good Hunting
BigHunter


----------



## higgy15jh (Nov 8, 2006)

I prefer deer cane


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i took 2 identical mineral blocks and sprayed cmere deer on 1 and nothing on the other and put a trail cam up out of 76 pic 2 were eating on the cmere deer block dont waste your $


----------

